# Can't get FM09 anywhere!!!!!



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

This is driving me insane!!!

I have been looking for a copy of Football Manager 2009 for a couple of days now and theres none....

I've tried every shop possible in M.O.E, LULU, SharafDG!!!!!

If anybody knows where I can get my hands on one please help......


I need to feed my addiction


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Nobody know?


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Have you tried Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions! - Play-Asia.com I've used them before and they will deliver to Dubai.

But are you really sure you want to sink your life into this game?  I had to uninstall FM2008 to get my life back!


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

think i have a copy pm me if you would like it.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> Have you tried Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions! - Play-Asia.com I've used them before and they will deliver to Dubai.
> 
> But are you really sure you want to sink your life into this game?  I had to uninstall FM2008 to get my life back!


Yeah I was going to order from them but I don't trust the delivery couriers here.

I ended up going out and buying a PS3 with a few games after I gave up on finding a copy...... I haven't "gamed" for over 8 months  so a quick solution was needed 

But, yeah FM is on another scale........it really does take over your life!!!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

rosco said:


> think i have a copy pm me if you would like it.


I appreciate it mate but I ended up telling my brother to get me one from back in the UK!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

the Al Ain center has a game shop, they can get any game you want in a couple of days... thats how i got some of mine =)


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> the Al Ain center has a game shop, they can get any game you want in a couple of days... thats how i got some of mine =)


Cheers mate, will keep that in mind for in future!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

judicious said:


> Cheers mate, will keep that in mind for in future!


FYI their details are:

Hot Spot Electronics
Al Ain center, Bur Dubai
Tel: 04-3550884

I'd go there personally and order whatever you want, then just go back and pay n get it!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

you can also buy it and download it from Steam, that's what I did awhile ago. great game!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> FYI their details are:
> 
> Hot Spot Electronics
> Al Ain center, Bur Dubai
> ...


thanks mate :yo:


----------

